# Recurve Help



## ratlird (Dec 19, 2011)

My daughter is looking for a new/used recurve for her husband, 50-55# with 30 inch draw. Everything she finds is too short for his draw. What does she need to be looking for as far as bow length? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just my opinion, but with a 30" draw I would suggest a 64+" bow and nothing shorter than a 62".


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 19, 2011)

A bow of 62"-64" . Back in my younger days I drew about 30 1/2 and the 64" amo length was ideal for me then.  Of course now there are bows with shorter risers which would allow for shorter lengths. Depends on the model . i would look at various bowyers web sites and recommendations for draw length.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

ratlird said:


> My daughter is looking for a new/used recurve for her husband, 50-55# with 30 inch draw. Everything she finds is too short for his draw. What does she need to be looking for as far as bow length? Thanks ahead of time.



Just guessing here. But are you asking in regards to the published draw weights on recurves? Such as 52lb @ 28"? If so that doesn't mean the draw length stops there. It just means the draw weight was measured at that length. I have one that is listed as 45lbs @ 26". But I draw 29-30. It means my weight is more at my length. Probably 52 +/- for me. 

If he wants to shoot 50lbs at 30" a 45-48lb @ 28" would be close at 30".


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 19, 2011)

Its true.  It depends on the model and the comparative limb length to riser length.  

The 60" Bear Super Kodiak will handle a 30" draw quite nicely but the 62" Martin Hunter is a really smooth draw and release with my 30" draw. 

Needs of the shooter should also be considered.  Will it be primarily a target bow,  a hunting bow,  or both? If only for target,  go with the 64" - smoother and more forgiving for longer shots.  If only for hunting, go with the 60" for maneuverability and typically close in shot opportunities.  If the bow is to be used for both hunting and target,  split the difference and go with the 62".  

Remember also, the longer the draw on a shorter bow, the more "stack" the archer will have to deal with.  A 60" bow will handle the 30" draw but it may begin to stack or "get harder to draw" after 29".  The 62" and 64" will be less likely to stack.


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a 30" draw length. My first hunting recurve was a one piece 60" Bear Super Kodiak. Nice bow, but it gave me a bad case of "finger pinch" after 30 minutes of shooting which may have come about because I shoot split finger; one over, two under.

I also owned a 64" Bob Lee Signature Hunter TD. Nice bow, but after shooting it for an hour straight, I did notice a slight case of "finger pinch". Not as bad as the Super Kodiak, but it was there. 

Since I like to target practice for two hour sessions, I prefer a recurve bow of 66" and I've never experienced a case of "finger pinch" with these length recurves.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 20, 2011)

Night Wing said:


> I have a 30" draw length. My first hunting recurve was a one piece 60" Bear Super Kodiak. Nice bow, but it gave me a bad case of "finger pinch" after 30 minutes of shooting which may have come about because I shoot split finger; one over, two under.
> 
> I also owned a 64" Bob Lee Signature Hunter TD. Nice bow, but after shooting it for an hour straight, I did notice a slight case of "finger pinch". Not as bad as the Super Kodiak, but it was there.
> 
> Since I like to target practice for two hour sessions, I prefer a recurve bow of 66" and I've never experienced a case of "finger pinch" with these length recurves.




X2....No shorter than 64"


----------



## ratlird (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for your help. She got him a Bob Lee Wing Thunderbird II, 62 length, 53# @ 31 inch draw.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent choice!  Bob Lee makes a really awesome bow. That should work out to right at  50#@30" and give him a good all around target/hunting recurve.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats a good choice.


----------

